# Lovely Red R33 -Newera Car



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Well we have sourced a number of exellent condition R32 GT-Rs lately 

so now its the time for an R33...:squintdan



This car’s been very well prepared by I.C.S Yokohama for fast road & track use and we suspect there’s a lot more to it than is visible. 

Great of attention to detail – which reveals a high level of thought & experience that went into creating this car. 

It’s the first time we’ve come across an example with not one but two massive oil coolers (One in front of the rad and one behind the nearside bumper vent, all neatly shrouded. ARC Intercooler has water jets to spray to keep intake temps as low as possible. 

Oil pressure is very good, which may indicate the oil pump’s been uprated – especially bearing in mind 2 oil coolers. 


There’s also a massive Griffin alloy radiator. Intercooler is complimented by a complete Greddy hard pipe kit. 


Checking with HKS Kansai they confirmed the turbos should be their remanufactured items, further evidenced by by 1.3 bar high setting on the HKS EVC 4 boost controller. 


Likely to have uprated camshafts fitted with Greddy cam pulleys. 

Exhaust system includes a HKS equal length large bore front pipe kit, cat replacement pipe and Kakimoto (Part) titanium system with removable silencer bung – heat wrapped for thermal efficiency. 


Clutch is an ATS Carbon item and there’s a 2 way diff in the rear - revealed when moving slowly in tight circles. Suspension includes Ikeya Formula pillow front upper arms , Nismo front anti roll bar, pillow tension rods & RSR Concept coil-overs. 


Enkei rims with S tyres will enhance the handling & braking to even higher levels of performance. There are proper racing ducts behind the splitter channeling air to the massive AP Racing 6 piston front brakes. Rear brakes include a BIOT oversize disc conversion. 

Omori & Blitz gauges neatly fitted inside. Making around 450 – 500 bhp with very high quality braking and handling modifications. 

just stunning everywhere. Full details will follow shortly on our website.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

This looks very nice!


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

That is absolutely stunning in my eyes.........I want it!

Newera does it again!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Great looking car, I love it!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't like the bonnet vent or red seats, but the rest of the car looks really nice. And I'd soon get rid of the ugly rear bumper protection above the silencer.

That's the first R33 I've seen from you guys in a while, and did you sell that black Saurus R33 you had?


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

my gtr is a simular colour now 

love it


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Boosted said:


> I don't like the bonnet vent or red seats, but the rest of the car looks really nice. And I'd soon get rid of the ugly rear bumper protection above the silencer.
> 
> That's the first R33 I've seen from you guys in a while, and did you sell that black Saurus R33 you had?


looks like il take the saurus R33, times have changed since that car arrived. it was for a customer on here, however he bought an alternative car hence why it became a stock car. it is lovely. however its been in heated storage for abit now...

previous owner added all the parts, so the bumper protection cannot change unless you repaint the bumper

the bonnet vent is from border i believe. its their bonnet style..

red recaros are way better than the stock seats


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I love that bonnet vent  I want those wheels too!!


----------



## Gurby (Jan 26, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Christ alive thats a hot 33. where do you guys pluck these beautiful cars from.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

matty32 said:


> looks like il take the saurus R33, times have changed since that car arrived. it was for a customer on here, however he bought an alternative car hence why it became a stock car. it is lovely. however its been in heated storage for abit now...



Company car? :chuckle:




matty32 said:


> bumper protection cannot change unless you repaint the bumper



I'd repaint the bumper 




matty32 said:


> the bonnet vent is from border i believe. its their bonnet style..



I just think it looks a bit tacked on, a bit Saxo boy racer stylee 




matty32 said:


> red recaros are way better than the stock seats



Yes, I see your point :chuckle:





Don't get me wrong, I think the car is wicked. The bits I've picked holes in I could very easily change and then in *my eyes* it would be perfect. I'll give you 8 grand for it, I know you only want 7 and a half grand but I'm feeling generous!! :thumbsup:







:chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> Christ alive thats a hot 33. where do you guys pluck these beautiful cars from.


takes time, and alot of sifting through endless amounts of junk

we reject around 95% of what we see

i am sure the new owner will like his 33 

we dont supply "average" cars, the prices may be higher than other traders / importers but as david dickinson used to say "buy quality it will never let you down"


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Can I have a job?


So you're getting the Saurus R33 and that white RX7?




FFS, if you did the Euro Millions you'd probably win that too!!





:chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Boosted said:


> Can I have a job?
> 
> 
> So you're getting the Saurus R33 and that white RX7?
> ...



lol il put a ticket on for you

the cars wont be mine, they are miguels, the 33 is still for sale and always has been, but would be nice to use it. depends if i have the space

il get to use the FD at some point when its ready, :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

So you get the benefit of driving them without the upkeep.

Man, I need a job at Newera 


Just rememeberd, you've still got that Omori R34 too. God your life must be hard to live, Matty. :thumbsup:


----------



## SirRolf (Oct 23, 2009)

really stunning :flame:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Boosted said:


> I just think it looks a bit tacked on, a bit Saxo boy racer stylee


That vent is also on one of my favourite R33s.......










...and I still love it


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Our customer who has placed an order for an R33 GT-R (He wanted only white originally... ) now wears a big fat cheezy grin. This car's reserved already. :thumbsup:

The Border bonnet vent is a very cool mod. Saves a lot compared to buying a complete FRP / carbon bonnet - and using an original bonnet you can't get a better finish. It fits 100% perfectly and the drain line is ahead of the cam pulley cover.

Recently our team's been researching air flow through the front of a car. Basically, you can ram air at an intercooler / radiator or oil cooler, but if you don't properly create a low pressure zone in the engine bay - very little cooling actually takes place. So having a great big vent on the bonnet like on this car makes sense... as does fitting a properly researched front under diffuser... but I digress...!

Car's stunning. Customer it's going to is really enthusiastic. We're always on the lookout for pukka GT-R's trouble is there are so few really good ones left like this. Maybe 1-2 appear a month. That's it. When they appear with the right combinations of condition, mileage and spec. - we're usually on them. We will pay more than most for the right cars - and we don't buy what we wouldn't like to own ourselves, hence consistently high quality.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I see what you're saying, but I think they should have made a bonnet with that scoop built in and that way it wouldn't look like a part stuck on afterwards. It certainly wouldn't *stop* me owning a car with one of those scoops though


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

I like it, all I would change would be to paint the bonnet vent black, sort out the rear bumper sheild and get some carbon mirrors fitted!

The 33 looks very very clean


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Red GTR's definately "do" it for me!..... 

purrrrrdy!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Miguel, Matty,

How much is that Border Bonnet vent for a R32 and can you get them?

Do you just cut a hole in the bonnet and bond it on?

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

markM3 said:


> Miguel, Matty,
> 
> How much is that Border Bonnet vent for a R32 and can you get them?
> 
> ...



Yes, would be interested in this too :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i will reply to you both at the weekend, guys


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

i usually don't really like red cars but this one i must admit is really nice! :thumbsup:

by the way what size are these Enkei wheels?  










are they the RPF1 in 9.5x18" ET 15 ?

i really like them :smokin:


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice car! new owners going to be very


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

So, so nice!


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice R33.
Their beginning to warm to me.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

We uploaded the full pics & spec yesterday. Customer' well happy 
Newera Imports - home / stock / carDetails


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

stunning car but dont like the silver heatshield, draws your eye straight to it and spoils the rear end appeal for me.


----------



## Kaeru? (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh yeaaah!!
Red BNCR33 are HOT!
Great combination of parts with the Enkei wheels, Red Recaro.
:thumbsup:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

You know that this one is for sale in belgium?! He is asking 20k euro's for it ..


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

This car is sold to our customer in UK who is certainly not planning to sell it. 

Are you sure someone in Belgium is trying to sell this very same car??
If so, then it's clearly a scammer. Can you show us more info such as an online advert please?


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Nissan Skyline R33 GTR - Te koop op 2dehands.be

There u go! .. He "offers" a lot more cars .. 

Zoekertjes op 2dehands.be These are the cars he listed for sale!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks R4VENS. We contacted him.. He has apologised and taken down some adverts. All should be OK now, but in any case, the company concerned is: JPC-imports - Does look like they offer other cars which aren't their's..


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

JPC Imports is a BIG Scammer !!!! And a nasty person. BAH!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

for those that asked the bonnet vent is now available via myself

under £300 delivered


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Beautiful car, i would never have thought a red r33 could look so good


----------

